# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  سورس یک دفترچه تلفن پیشرفته با گرافیک بالا(تقدیم به دوستان)

## mpmsoft

اینم سورس کامل 
یک Setup جهت نصب فایلهای مورد نیاز


دانلود فایل Setup

لینک کمکی Setup

*فایل کمکی* http://www.4shared.com/file/70491217...ce2/setup.html

----------


## sabair

دوست عزيز لطفا فايلهاي ocx  وdll آن هم آپلود كنيد

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز یک فایل Setup ضمیمه کردم اون رو دانلود کن و بعد نصبش کن تا Dll ها و OCX ها نصب بشه

----------


## f.nabavi

سلام. بعد از نصب setup باز هم کار نمی کنه!

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

در صورت امكان فايل setup مكاني جز Rapidshare بزاريد

----------


## maryamb

اون فایل ست آپ رو چطور می سازید؟؟که فایل های لازم رو تو جاهای خاصی کپی کنه؟مثلا سیستم 32

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان عزیز این فایل مشکلی نداره و می تونین دانلود کنید چون من بارها تست کردم

این نرم افزار با Crystal Report و کامپوننت CodeJock طراحی شده

ستاپ این نرم افزار با Setup Factory ساخته شده

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

dllشمسي رجيستر نميشه خطا ميگير چرا

----------


## sohrab o

> سلام. بعد از نصب setup باز هم کار نمی کنه!


باید DLL شمسیو رجیستر کنی

----------


## sohrab o

> dllشمسي رجيستر نميشه خطا ميگير چرا


پیامش چیه؟


regsvr32 "c:\Shamsi.dll"

----------


## sohrab o

> اون فایل ست آپ رو چطور می سازید؟؟که فایل های لازم رو تو جاهای خاصی کپی کنه؟مثلا سیستم 32


کاری نداره خود vb هم همچین امکانی داره
در ضمن install shield و چند نرم افزار دیگه به راحتی همین کارو میکنن.
در ضمن اگه جستجو کنی به نتایج خوبی می رسی

----------


## VB.SOS

mpmsoft جان عزيز از دفترچه تلفن ممنوم. چون دانلود فايل setup كه تو سايت ديگري است مشكله لطف كن و ocx & dllها رو همين جا ضميمه كن تا سورست بلا استفاده براي خيلي نمونه.
با تشكر

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز من از لینک زیر دانلود کردم مشکلی نداشت
http://rs528.rapidshare.com/files/148529210/setup.exe

توسط این ستاپ فایلهای مربوط به Crystal و همچنین فایلهای مورد نیاز برنامه نصب می شه که تعدادش حدود 30-40 تایی هست

نمی تونم تک تک اینجا آپلود کنم

----------


## m_vb1386

روی سیستم من از یوزر کنترل ایراد میگیره علتش چیه؟

----------


## mpmsoft

1- دوست عزیز آیا شما کامل ستاپ رو نصب کردید ؟
2- متن پیغام خطا رو بذارید

----------


## m_vb1386

من دو تا ورژن از اون یورز کنترل داشتم که وقتی میگفت میخواهید اپگرید بشه میزدم بله  ولی با زدن دکمه نه مشکل حل شد محیط برنامه که جالبه فقط اگه میشه در مورد اون فایل کریستال ریپورت و اضافه کردن تاریخ شمشی به گزارشتون یک تو ضیحی بدین ممنون

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز یک Formula Field به گزارش اضافه کردم و از داخل برنامه به اون مقدار می دم

----------


## m_vb1386

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز اگر یکمی به کد دقت کنید کاملا مشخص هست

ما در گزارش یک آبجکتی دارم و از داخل کد مقدار تکستی رو براش ارسال می کنیم

----------


## m_vb1386

ممنون متوجه شدم

----------


## m_vb1386

یک مشکل تو برنامه دیدم گفتم شاید بد نباشه بهتون بگم 
وقتی میخواهی یک فرد جدید رو add کنی تاریخ میتونه هر مقداری مثل 13115462 رو بگیره که بد نیست اون رو اصلاح کنید

----------


## mahdi12345

با سلام اگه می شه برنامه را یک جای دیگه اپ لود کنید چون با رپید شر دانلود نمی شه کرد 
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## Armin060

مگه بازی هست كه ميگيد با گرافيك بالا

----------


## mpmsoft

فكر كنم يه چيزم بدهكار شدم ؟

خواهش مي كنم از زدن پستهاي نا مربوط و بي فايده خودداري كنيد.

اگر نظري هست لطفا بصورت خصوصي برام پيغام بذاريد.

----------


## Armin060

ببخشيد، ولی اخه مشكل اينه كه وقتی ميخوام اجراش كنم يك ميليارد تا ارور ميده آخرش هم اجرا نميشه...

----------


## vahid_d_0101

> مگه بازی هست كه ميگيد با گرافيك بالا


 دلم به حالش میسوزه
این بنده خدا فقط و فقط از گرافیک هیمنو میدونه که تو بازی کاربرد داره اون وقت اومده تو برنامه نویس عضو شده 
من توصیه میکنم برید کاربرد قسمت های اولیه سیستم را یاد بگیرید بعد برگردید

----------


## Armin060

> دلم به حالش میسوزه
> این بنده خدا فقط و فقط از گرافیک هیمنو میدونه که تو بازی کاربرد داره اون وقت اومده تو برنامه نویس عضو شده 
> من توصیه میکنم برید کاربرد قسمت های اولیه سیستم را یاد بگیرید بعد برگردید


حالا شما فعلا بريد همون قسمت ها رو ياد بگيريد بعد بيايد به ما هم ياد بديد...

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزيز يك فايل Setup در پست اول هستش بايد ابتدا اونو نصب كنيد تا فايلهاي مورد نياز برنامه نصب بشه و بعد سورس برنامه رو اجرا كنيد . بله درسته اگر نصب نكنيد به قول شما 1 ميلياردتا ارور بهتون مي ده

----------


## y.saied

سلام
اگه ممكنه ocx هايي رو كه تو برنامه ات استفاده كردي ، تو يه پوشه بذار و روي سايت آپلود كن

----------


## tdodangeh

وقتی در پست اول روی دانلود setup کلیک می کنم ، صفحه رپیت شر باز می شود، بعد برای دانلود ستاپ روی چه چیزی باز کلیک کرد؟
اگر ممکن است توضیح دهید.

----------


## debugger

دوست عزيز بابت سورسي كه گذاشتي بي نهايت ممنونم

در مورد دانلود از رپيد شر به دوستاني كه اطلاعات كافي ندارن بگم

اول روي دكمه free user كليك مي كنيد 

يه صفحه جديد باز ميشه چند ثانيه صبر مي كنيد حدودا 30 ثانيه ( خودش اونجا مي نويسه)

بعد يه دكمه مياد روش نوشته دانلود

روي ان كليك مي كنيد تا دانلود بشه

----------


## alirezalahij

بابت سورسي كه گذاشتي ممنونم

اما من یه مشکلی دارم  به جای فونت های فارسی ؟ می آد
البیته بعضی لیبل ها درست فارسی رو نشون می دن

ایراد کجاست؟

----------


## mpmsoft

منظورتون اینه که فونتها بصورت دون دون نمایش داده می شه ؟

یعنی زیاد مناسب نیست ؟ اگر به این شکل نمایش می ده بگید راهنماییتون بکنم

----------


## davood59

دوست عزیزم؛
جناب آقا مهرداد؛
با اینکه هنوز برنامه شما رو به طور کامل ندیدم ولی جا داره در همینجا ازتون به خاطر اینهمه سعه صدر و کار ارزشمندی که انجام دادید تشکر کنم(منظورم گذاشتن سورس برنامه هست)،به خصوص برای من که مبتدی هستم و دنبال برنامه ای برای یادگیری می گشتم. واقعاً مجدداً ازتون تشکر می کنم و خسته نباشید میگم. 
ضمناً اگه ممکنه پسورد بانک توی نرم افزار تلفن رو بهم بگید؟
از این به بعد هم اگه اشکالی نداشته باشه بعضی از سوالهای خودم رو از شما می پرسم. چون با این تواضع و حوصله ای که دارید مطمئنم استاد خوبی هستید.
متشکرم. :تشویق:

----------


## alirezalahij

ممنون

ریست کردم درست شد

----------


## vahid_d_0101

> ضمناً اگه ممکنه پسورد بانک توی نرم افزار تلفن رو بهم بگید؟


پسورد بانک اکسس با اجازه : barnamenevis

----------


## y.saied

سلام 
اگه ممكنه ocxهايي رو كه تو برنامه استفاده كردي بطور جداگانه آپلود كن

ممنون

----------


## mpmsoft

بعداز وارد شدن به رپید شیر روی دکمه Free User کلیک کنید و بعد یک تایمر از 60 تا 0 شمرده می شه و بعد یک دکمه دانلود نمایش داده می شه 

شما باید بروی دکمه دانلود کلیک کنید

----------


## serojjamali

برای مشکل فونت باید برین به کنترل پنل در قسمت زبان (regional and language) وارد قسمت details رفته و در قسمت advanced  دو تا تیک داره هر دوتا رو بزنین  بع هم توی صفحه اصلی گزینه advance   گزینه فارسی و تیک پایین صفحه رو بزنین

----------


## mahdy_system

سلام

ببخشید من به مشکل بر خوردم 

من هم سورس رو دانلود کردم هم فایل Setup 

ولی وقتی توی VB یا اصلاً به صورت exe درش میاری error زیر رو میده :
Run-time error '13
type mismatch

مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## mahdy_system

کسی نمی خواد جواب من رو بده؟

----------


## mpmsoft

خیر این ابزار هیچ محدودیتی نداره و خیال راحت استفاده کنید

----------


## davood59

سلام؛
یک سوال برام پیش اومده؟ من دارم از برنامه شما الگو می گیرم برای کارهای خودم، ولی به نظر شما آیا این کار باعث پیشرفت من هم میشه یا نه؟ منظورم اینه که الگو برداری از کارهای بقیه خوبه یا نه؟
ضمناً میشه به این سوال من هم پاسخ بدید؟
من ابتدا برای ارتباط و درج اطلاعات از adodc استفاده می کردم که خیلی هم راحت بود، ولی با توجه به جستجویی که کردم و مقالاتی که خوندم دیدم adodb و دیگر adoها فکر کنم دست ما رو بیشتر باز میذاره برای انتخاب.
حالا من هم اومدم و برنامم رو طبق متد شما دارم می نویسم که یک جا بهم خطا داد، میشه کد رو نگاه کنی و ایرادش رو بهم بگی؟
Private Sub Command1_Click()
'With Adodc1
    If txt(0).Text = "" Then txt(0).SetFocus: Exit Sub
    If txt(1).Text = "" Then txt(1).SetFocus: Exit Sub
'     .ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" + App.Path + "\book.mdb;Persist Security Info=False" 'ertebat ba bank
'     .RecordSource = "Select * From book "  'entekhab jadval
'      .Refresh
'        .Recordset.AddNew 'ezafe kardan ketab
           Dim rs As New ADODB.Recordset
           Dim strm As New ADODB.Stream
            If rs.State = 1 Then rs.Close
             rs.Open "SELECT * FROM book", Conn, adOpenStatic, adLockOptimistic
             rs.AddNew

        rs("nbook") = txt(0).Text
        rs("wbook") = txt(1).Text
        rs("publish") = txt(2).Text
        rs("year") = txt(3).Text
        rs("page") = txt(4).Text
        rs("isbn") = txt(5).Text
        MsgBox ("your information register sucssesfull")            
 rs.Update
Form_Load
End Sub
خطایی هم که میده اینه:

ممنونم از شما.

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز ببینید اگر خودتون بابت هر مسئله ای یک 2 2 تا 4 بکنی بهتره

من خودم شخصا کدهای خیلی ها رو به زبانهای مختلف دیدم و می بینم و ایده های خیلی خوبی از اون ها می گیرم این باعث رشد من تو زمینه برنامه نویسی شده، به شما هم پیشنهاد می کنم به این شکل پیش برید

سعی کن خودت به راه صحیح پی ببری

دوست عزیز میشه بگید دقیقا کدوم خط ایراد می گیره ؟

----------


## davood59

دوست عزیز از پاسخ خوبتون بینهایت ممنونم.
مرسی.
توی این خط:

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز من ایرادی نمی بینم ؟

احتمال داره آبجکت Conn به بانک متصل نباشه

----------


## m_vb1386

به احتمال زياد از همون كانكشن باشه از اونجا كه بانك شما يك بانك اكسس هست ببينيد وقتي برنامه رو اجرا ميكنيد ايا كنار بانكتون يك فايل با پسوند ldb ساخته ميشه يا نه اگه ساخته نميشه برنامتون فاقد كانكشن هست

----------


## davood59

از پاسختون ممنونم. میشه با یه مثال برام توضیح بدید؟ آخه من تقریباً روش آقا mpmsoft رو در پی گرفتم. میشه بگید چه جوری و در کجا باید ایجاد کنم؟ ضمناً فایلی رو هم که میگید در کنار بانک اطلاعاتی من درست نمیشه. حدستون درسته. ممنون.

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز شما در ابتدا باید به بانک اطلاعاتی متصل بشید

در پروژه من به دنبال واژه Conn.Open بگردید و نحوه باز شدن بانک اطلاعاتی رو ببینید

----------


## davood59

سلام دوست عزیز؛ من همیشه قبل از اینکه پست بزنم، یک جستجوی کلی می کنم و بعدش سوال می پرسم تا از زدن پست اضافی جلوگیری بشه. ولی در مورد برنامه شما راستش conn.open رو پیدا نکردم. ولی با اینحال اینطوری نوشتم و درست شد؛ اون بانکی رو هم که به صورت ldb باید باشه می سازه.




اشکالی نداره دیگه نه؟ درسته؟ میشه راجع به این کدها یه توضیحی بدی:
 If Dlg.FileName <> "" Then

        Strm.Type = adTypeBinary
        Strm.Open
        Strm.LoadFromFile (Dlg.FileName)
        Rs("Logo") = Strm.Read

     Else

------------------------------------------------------------------------
: and this code

 If Val(Me.Tag) > 0 Then
        Rs.Open "SELECT * FROM TblMember WHERE ID=" & Me.Tag, Conn, adOpenStatic, adLockOptimistic
        If Rs.RecordCount = 0 Then Unload Me: Exit Sub
        Rs.MoveFirst
    Else
البته بازهم عذرمیخوام. نزنی ها    :خجالت:  . ببخشید.  :بوس:

----------


## mpmsoft

> Strm.Type = adTypeBinary
> Strm.Open
> Strm.LoadFromFile (Dlg.FileName)
> Rs("Logo") = Strm.Read


توسط ADPDB.Stream می تونیم یک فایل رو در حافظه بصورت موقت نگهداری و اگر نیاز باشه در بانک ذخیره کنیم




> If Val(Me.Tag) > 0 Then
> Rs.Open "SELECT * FROM TblMember WHERE ID=" & Me.Tag, Conn, adOpenStatic, adLockOptimistic
> If Rs.RecordCount = 0 Then Unload Me: Exit Sub
> Rs.MoveFirst


دوست عزیز من برای اینکه حجم کد نویسی کمتر بشه در حالتهای اصلاح و یا اضافه از این روش استفاده می کنم

فرض کنید کاربر در لیست اعضاء می خواد یک کاربری اصلاح کنه من مقدار آی هر شخص رو تو گرید دارم بنابراین اون آی دی رو پاس می دم تو تگ فرم و زمانی که کاربر بروی دکمه ذخیره کلیک می کنه اگر تگ مقدار داشت یعنی در حالت اصلاح هستش در غیر اینصورت یک رکورد جدید اضافه می کنه

----------


## m_vb1386

كاش اين تايپيك عنوان ميشد تا مورد استفاده برنامه نويس هاي اينده كه عضو سايت ميشدن هم بشه چون به نظر من موارد اموزشي زيادي داره

----------


## mpmsoft

البته اگر آقای Mbt تایید کنن

----------


## davood59

> فرض کنید کاربر در لیست اعضاء می خواد یک کاربری اصلاح کنه من مقدار آی هر شخص رو تو گرید دارم بنابراین اون آی دی رو پاس می دم تو تگ فرم و زمانی که کاربر بروی دکمه ذخیره کلیک می کنه اگر تگ مقدار داشت یعنی در حالت اصلاح هستش در غیر اینصورت یک رکورد جدید اضافه می کنه


 سلام، واقعا دستت درد نکنه، جالب و زیبا برنامه رو نوشتی. 
اینجوری که من فهمیدم شما اصلاح و درج رو در یک form نوشتی، و اگر تگ بدون مقدار بود به معنی اضافه کردن یک رکورده .




> كاش اين تايپيك عنوان ميشد تا مورد استفاده برنامه نويس هاي اينده كه عضو سايت ميشدن هم بشه چون به نظر من موارد اموزشي زيادي داره.


 
من هم کاملا با این نظر موافقم. چون از روی این برنامه خیلی چیزها دستگیرم شده و دارم چیزهای بیشتری هم یاد می گیرم. پاسخ های دوست خوبم آقا mpmsoft هم باعث دلگرمی و افزایش جنبه آموزشی این برنامه میشه.[/quote]

----------


## ramsess

خیلی عالی بود خسته نباشید همه قسمتهاش هم کار می کرد نمی دونم دوستان کجا مشکل دارند ؟ 
ولی یه سوال برام خیلی جالب بود شما آقای _mpmsoft  چطور تو قسمت گزارشگیری چاپ از چی استفاده کردی لطفا بفرمائید چطور گزارش رو نوشتین در صورتی که هیچ کدی رو براش ننوشتی فیلدها رو از کجا آوردی - عکس رو چطور گذاشتی یعنی در وقاع کجا قسمتهای طراحی رو انجام دادی ؟ در ضمن لطف می کنی اگه بگی پسورد بانک چیه؟_

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز گزارش این نرم افزار با Crystal Report هستش

پسورد barnamenevis

----------


## HjSoft

سلام ، این تاپیک واقعا ارزشمنده حالا یک سوالی دارم اینکه ( من هنوز برنامه رو دانلود نکردم ) شما از VSFLEX 8.0 استفاده کردین ، اما چه طور در زمان طراحی این عنوان برای ردیف ها انتخاب کردید ، واقعا این یک مسئلیه که من خیلی روش کار کردم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم ، من از خود سایت ورژن 8 این ابزار رو دانلود کردم اما زمانی که روی Format String کلیک میکنم یک ارور میده که فکر میکنم مربوط به کرک این ورژن است ، لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید ... ممنون

----------


## m_vb1386

راست ميگه چجوري اين رو تنظيم كردين من هم متوجه نشدم

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز من دقیقا متوجه نشدم منظورتون کدوم قسمته

----------


## m_vb1386

شما براي نشون دادن عنوان فيلد ها تو گريدتون از كد نويسي استفاده نكردين مي خواهم ببينم چجوري براي گريد اسم فيلد فارسي گذاشتين تو اون عكس كه اولين تايپيك هست رو ميگم

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز در زمان Design Time بروی ستون مورد نظر 2 بار کلیک کنید می تونید نام فیلد رو تایپ بکنید و هم می تونید با کد نویسی این کارو بکنید

----------


## davood59

دوباره سلام؛
بازهم یک سوال! ببخشید.
آقا Mpmsoft من یکی دو تا برنامه ای رو که نوشتم با دابل کلیک روی خود سلول ویرایش رو انجام میدادم، ولی دوست دارم مثل برنامه شما فرم باز بشه و در اونجا کاربر بتونه کار ویرایش رو انجام بده ، چرا که اینجوری برنامه حرفه ای تر و شکیل تر میشه.
الگو برداری رو از روی شما انجام دادم ولی وقتی دابل کلیک می کنم این خطا رو نشون میده:


کد رو هم اینجوری تغییرش دادم:


اینهم کد صدازدن ویرایش:


امکانش هست سورس رو براتون بفرستم؟ فرصت دارید نگاه کنید یا خیر؟
مجدداً ببخشید. :خجالت:

----------


## HjSoft

مطمئن نیستم ولی این تغییر رو بدین



> ... Select From Book Where Id = '" & Id &"'"


در ضمن شما از قبل باید ID رو تعریف کرده باشید مثلا اگه از Adodc استفاده می کنید به این صورت میشه



> ... Select From Book Where Id = '" & adodc1.recordset.Fields("Id") &"'"

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز آبجکت cnn چیه ؟

در ضمن شما باید با Rs.Open این کارو انجام بدید نه با Cnn

این پیغام به شما می گه که آبجکتی تعریف نشدرو شما دارید استفاده می کنید

----------


## m_vb1386

> دوست عزیز در زمان Design Time بروی ستون مورد نظر 2 بار کلیک کنید می تونید نام فیلد رو تایپ بکنید و هم می تونید با کد نویسی این کارو بکنید


ببخشيد متوجه نشدم اگه روي گريد دبل كليك كنم وارد محيط كد نويسي ميشه و اين رو نشون ميده
Private Sub VSFlexGrid1_Click()
End Sub

ممنون ميشم بيشتر توضيح بدين

----------


## m_vb1386

اقا داوود
 "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" & App.Path & "\yourdb.mdb;"
رو ميتونيد جلوي cnn.open استفاده كنيد

----------


## davood59

دوست عزیزم آقا m_vb1386 کاری که گفتید کردم ولی جواب نداد. روش دوست دیگه مون آقا  				 				wolf-sky  				  			رو هم فرصت نکردم امتحانش کنم. 
آقا mpmsoft من دیدم که شما از rs.open استفاده کردین ولی راستش رو بخوای هرچی سرچ می کنم conn.open رو که اونروز گفتید پیداش کن توی پروژتون پیدا نکردم. خیلی هم سرچ کردم ولی پیدا نشد. میشه یه کمکی بکنی؟
دوباره از همه دوستان تشکر می کنم.

----------


## ramsess

دوست عزیز ممنون از راهنمایت ولی واقعا نمی دونم چطور برنامه رو نوشتی مثلا توی قسمت ثبت نام جدید شیی TTab رو چطور به VS وصل کردی؟ 
آیا می شه به DBGRID وصل کرد و از شی data استفاده نمود. 
یا چطور روی مثلا حرف جچح می زنی فیلدهای مربوط به اون می آد - 
خیلی ممنون می شم اگه بگید - خداوکیلی نزدیک یک هفته اس روی برنامت هستم کارتون عالیه خسته نباشید

----------


## HjSoft

آقای MPMSOFT اون روش دو تا کلید کردن عملی نیست و  وارد کد نویسی میشه

----------


## mpmsoft

به این شکل

----------


## HjSoft

ولی Property Page گرید من این گزینه رو نداره ، اگه امکان داره شما VsFlex خودتون رو اینجا آپلود کنین

----------


## m_vb1386

> به این شکل


من باز هم متوجه نشدم روي سيستم من مثل اين عكس نشون ميده ممنون ميشم ببينيد علتش چيه؟

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز شما باید پک کامل این ابزارو نصب کنید
http://rapidshare.com/files/10017267..._2008_v1.0.rar

----------


## m_vb1386

عجب چيز توپيه به بقيه هم پيشنهاد ميكنماين لينك اخري رو دانلود كنن

----------


## HjSoft

من هنوز دانلود نکردم کرکش هم هست یا باید پیدا کنم !! ( ببخشید اینقدر سوال می کنم قول میدم آخری باشه )

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز این نسخه کامل بدونه کرک هستش

----------


## rezankh

با سلام و عرض پوزش بسيار، مي‌دونم كه درخواستم خارج ار بحث هست ولي چه كنم كه كارم گيره و حتما اين برنامه گره از مشكلاتم باز مي‌كنه راستش هرچي سعي كردم از راپيدشير فايل setup رو دانلود كنم نشد  اگه ميشه از بين دوستاني كه Setup رو دانلود كردند اينجا هم بذارند تا من و ديگراني مثل من هم استفاده كنيم. يا حداقل نام يا ليست كامپوننت‌هاي استفاده شده تا حداقل بتونيم با سرچ پيداشون كنم. 
باتشكر

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان فایل کمکی در پیست اول همین تاپیک قرار گرفت

----------


## davood59

آقا دانلود کردن از رویrapidshare  کار مشکلی نیست. شما در ابتدا باید روی لینک کلیک کنید.
بعدش صفحه عکس ضمیمه (rapid1 )  رو مشاهده خواهید کرد.

شما در این قسمت باید روی گزینه Free user کلیک کنید. بعد از کلیک روی این گزینه یک شمارشگر معکوس شروع به شمارش کرده تا به عدد 1 برسد.
بعد از اینکه شمارشگر صفر شد صفحه ای مثل شکل (ضمیمه 2 یا rapid2) باز شده که می تونید به راحتی فایل رو دانلودش کنید.

----------


## davood59

آقا MPmsoft سلام؛ 
چندباره ببخشید.
میشه این خط از پروژه رو بهم نشون بدید: 



> در پروژه من به دنبال واژه Conn.Open بگردید و نحوه باز شدن بانک اطلاعاتی رو ببینید


هرچی می گردم نیست.

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز فقط کافی بود در پروژتون واژه Conn.Open رو جستجو می کردی

----------


## m_vb1386

لطفا يكم در مورد كنترل CommandBars توضيح بدين كه چجوري بايد ازش استفاده بشه ممنون

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز وارد سایت خود این ابزار بشید اونجا مطالب آموزش هست www.codejock.com

----------


## REZADG

لطف میکنید توی جای دیگه آپلود کنید

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز Rapidshare هیچ مشکلی نداره و دوستان راحت دانلود کردن

در پستهای قبلی نحوه دانلود آموزش داده شده بررسی کنید

----------


## ashkan

سلام،
از گزاشتن این سورس و توضیحات و راهنماییهای اون تشکر میکنم.

----------


## davood59

آقا Mpmsoft سلام، عید گذشتون مبارک باشه.
باز چند تا سوال از محضرتون داشتم. ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید.
1. من برای دریافت تاریخ مثل شما عمل کردم ولی وقتی که میخوام تاریخ رو وارد کنم اولاً فرمتش مثل شما نمیشه و از سمت چپ شروع به گرفتن میکنه. ضمناً چه جوری اعداد رو فارسی وارد کنم؟ در صورتی که من در ابتدا و توسط یک ماژول تمام تکستها رو بصورت فارسی در اوردم ولی تاریخ رو نمیتونم فارسی بنویسم. 
شما هم در پروژتون در قسمت وارد کردن تلفنهای محل کار و منزل اگه دقت کنید می بینید که انگلیسی وارد میشه و اگه بتونید این قسمت رو فارسی کنید فکر کنم بهتر باشه. البته عذرمیخوام.
2. میشه بگید فرمهای TAB دار رو چه جوری درست کنم؟ من میخوام در یک TAB اطلاعات پرسنلی و در TAB دیگه اطلاعات پرداخت حقوق درج بشه! اگه یه راهنمایی بکنید ممنون میشم.
با تشکر فراوان از شما
تا سوالات بعدی خدا نگهدار  :خجالت:

----------


## mpmsoft

> شما هم در پروژتون در قسمت وارد کردن تلفنهای محل کار و منزل اگه دقت کنید می بینید که انگلیسی وارد میشه و اگه بتونید این قسمت رو فارسی کنید فکر کنم بهتر باشه.



من به این موضوع دقت نکرده بودم. می تونید از قلمهایی که اعداد فارسی دارن استفاده کنید و یا RightoLeft رو تنظیم کنید





> میشه بگید فرمهای TAB دار رو چه جوری درست کنم؟ من میخوام در یک TAB اطلاعات پرسنلی و در TAB دیگه اطلاعات پرداخت حقوق درج بشه! اگه یه راهنمایی بکنید ممنون میشم


با استفاده از Tab Control موجود در Microsoft Common Control

----------


## mpmsoft

> میدونستم که از قسمت Microsoft Common Control میشه فرم tab دار ایجاد کرد ولی جایی نیست که مطلب بیشتری دربارش نوشته باشه؟


این مسئله انقدری پیچیده نیست که مقاله ای دربارش نوشته بشه

----------


## sahel65

سلام؛
آقا میشه درباره آوردن عکس در بالای منوها توضیحاتی بدید؟
من راستش هرچی سرچ می کنم اسم عکس رو پیدا نمی کنم.
اگه توضیحاتی بدید ممنون میشم.
ضمناً یه سوال دیگه ؛  اونجوری که شما دریافت اطلاعات رو بصورت آرایه ای در نظر گرفتی مثل (txt(0 و... برای اینه که در هنگام ویرایش مجددا فرم ویرایش نشون داده بشه یا نه. اگه ما مثلا همونجور معمولی طراحی رو انجام بدیم در هنگام ویرایش نمیشه مثل شما انجام داد؟ امیدوارم که تونسته باشم منظورم رو برسونم.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

ایشون فقط کنترل Text رو Copy Paste کردن که این حالت به وجود اومده و خیلی کار خوبی هست چون خیلی خیلی کد نویسی کم میشه.
مثلا برای تغییر رنگ هنگام Focus یا مثلا فارسی شدن کیبورد یا Tabindex فقط با یک بار نوشتن برای همه Textbox ها اعمال میشه

----------


## sahel65

آقا Dr.Bronx از لطفتون بینهایت ممنونم. 
فقط میشه بگید عکسهای منوها تو کجاست؟ مثلا اگه من بخوام یه عکس دیگه ای بجای اضافه کردن شخص بذارم چیکار باید بکنم؟
ازتون مجددا متشکرم. عید غدیر رو هم بهتون تبریک میگم.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

(عید شما هم مبارک)
داخل mainForm یک Activex هست با نام ImageList1
روی اون راست کلیک کنید Propeties و تب Image
خودتون متوجه میشید به چه صورت هست

----------


## sahel65

از راهنماییتون خیلی ممنونم. تونستم چندتا عکس اضافه کنم ولی میشه بگید خود اون عکسهایی که از قبل هست توی کدوم مسیر ذخیره شده؟ اونارو نتونستم پیداشون کنم. با تشکر

----------


## sahel65

ای بابا، یعنی کسی نیست جوابمو بده؟ :گریه:

----------


## sahel65

آقا DRbronx یا  Mpmsoft اگه میتونی جواب ما رو بده.

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز اون عکسها جزو محتوای پروژه ذخیره می شه در دایرکتوری قرار نمی گیره

مثل اینکه شما یک عکس برای یک دکمه گذاشتید در واقع اون عکس جزو پروژه ذخیره می شه و دیگه نیازی به مسیر نداره

----------


## davood59

سلام به آقا مهرداد و دیگر دوستان،
برای اینکه تاپیک دیگه ای ایجاد نکنم تا یه وقت تکراری نباشه ترجیح دادم اینجا سوالم رو مطرح کنم. آقا مهرداد همونجور که گفتم دارم طبق برنامه شما برنامه خودم رو می نویسم ولی الان یک سوال برام پیش اومده.
در صفحه اول پروژم که لیست کارمندان میخواد به نمایش در بیاد ، vsflex رو نصبش کردم ، حالا که میخوام ارتباطش رو با بانک برقرار کنم چه جوری مثل شما بدون کد نویسی این کار رو انجام بدم؟ لازم به ذکر که من توی برنامم برای ارتباط با بانک یک ماژول ایجاد کردم و از طریق اون به بانک وصل میشم. 
Public Sub ConnectDB()
If Conn.State = 1 Then Conn.Close
Conn.Open "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" + App.Path + "\employee.mdb;Persist Security Info=False"
Exit Sub


راستش من برنامه شمارو نگاه کردم و روی vs شما هم راست کلیک کردم که برم قسمت property pages و پست نزنم ولی متاسفانه خطا میده و حتی از برنامه میاد بیرون و اصلا نمیره.
پیغام خطا:
.visual basic has encountered a problem and needs to close
 لطفا چون ضروریه خواهش می کنم شما و یا هر کدوم از دوستان که امکانش هست کمک کنند.
با تشکر مجدد.

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز شما وقتی یک ارتباط با بانک بر قرار می کنید دیگر نیازی نیست مجدد یک کانکشن بسازید می تونید یک کانکشن بصورت public در ماژول ایجاد کنید و در طول کار برنامه از اون استفاده کنید

در مورد سوالتون برای VS من دقیقا متوجه نشدم ، شما زمانی که VsFlexGrid رو بصورت کامل همراه با نمونه کدها نصب می کنید رو جدول کلیک راست می کنید و سپس وارد Properties می شید می تونید ستونهای گزارش رو طراحی کنید


اگر این کار رو کردید و پیغام خطا داد لطفا متن پیغام خطا رو همراه با عکس بذارید

----------


## masoud.t123

:لبخند گشاده!: برنامت ارور میده و اجرا نمیشه

----------


## davood59

> برنامت ارور میده و اجرا نمیشه


اتفاقاً هم خیلی نصب میشه و هم خیلی بهتر اجرا میشه، من چند ماهه که دارم با این برنامه کار می کنم و ازش لذت می برم. شما یا خوب دانلود نکردی یا نتونستی خوب نصبش کنی.

----------


## davood59

سلام آقا مهرداد،
ضمن تشکر از پاسخ شما؛



> دوست عزیز شما وقتی یک ارتباط با بانک بر قرار می کنید دیگر نیازی نیست مجدد یک کانکشن بسازید می تونید یک کانکشن بصورت public در ماژول ایجاد کنید و در طول کار برنامه از اون استفاده کنید


1- این مطلب رو می دونستم و فقط برای اینکه توضیحاتم کامل باشه اون ماژول رو براتون درج کردم و گرنه خودم از اون در طول برنامه استفاده می کنم. 
2- من قبلاً vsflex رو دانلود کرده بودم ولی فکر می کردم با لینکی که شما گذاشتی مشابهه. ولی امروز صبح که اونو دریافتش کردم دیدم چقدر زیبا و لذت بخشه این vsflex رو که شما گذاشته بودی. فقط چند تا سوال داشتم؛ ببینید چون هنوز وقت نکردم راهنمارو بخونم در حد خلاصه ازتون چند تا سوال داشتم و سعی می کنم اگه وقت کردم طی همین چند روز بخونم و مثالهاش رو هم کار کنم. الف ) فکر کنم این مجموعه بعد از نصب خودش میاد و جزء کامپوننتهای vb میشه! درسته؟
ب ) منوی  Component one studio Enterprise  که شامل چندین برنامه دیگه میشه برای چه بخشهاییه؟ آیا این نرم افزار با دات نت و سی شارپ و دیگه نرم افزارهای مرتبط با برنامه نویسی و تحت وب کار می کنه؟ *با PHP چی؟*
ج) بیشترین کاربردش برای ما که میخوایم توی VB باهاش کار کنیم توی همون برنامه Component one studio هست یا نه؟

د) وقتی که نصب میشه و به این فولدر می ریم چند تا فایل cab  گذاشته ، آیا نیازی هست که اونا رو نصب کنم یا نه؟ چون  2 تا  فولدر به نام   VS FlexGrid Pro 8.0 داره.
C:\Program Files\ComponentOne Studio\VS FlexGrid Pro 8.0\cabs
ازتون به خاطر این همه سوال واقعا پوزش میخوام.
تا روزهای آتی خدانگهدار.

----------


## davood59

سلام آقا مهرداد، جواب ما چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گریه:

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز شما وقتی نصب می کنید OCX ها رجیستر می شن بصورت خودکار

این ابزار به عنوان یک OCX می تونه توی دات نت هم استفاده بشه هرچند نسخه دات نت این ابزار هم هست که قابلیتهای خیلی وسیعتری داره

در مورد PHP و یا کلا بگیم تحت وب بلکه باز امکانش هست ولی خوب اگر کسی بخواد وب پیج شما رو ببینه باید این ابزارو روی سیستمش داشته باشه و تاییده IE رو هم بزنه تا بتونه ببینه.
در مورد وب ابزارهای مربوطه موجود هست

----------


## Success

سلام آقا مهرداد

ممنون از كنترل هاي خوبتون . من در استفاده از Usercontrol استفاده شده در دفترچه تلفن شما مشكل دارم.
اين كنترل در برنامه خودتون به خوبي كار مي كند ولي وقتي من آنرا در برنامه خودم قرار مي دهم در Eventمربوط به حركت ماوس در روي دكمه error مي دهد . 
در برنامه شما از روي خط زير پرش كرده و به RaiseEvent MouseMove(Button, Shift, x, y) مي رود
  If WindowFromPoint(mousePt.x, mousePt.y) <> UserControl.hwnd Then GoTo RaiseTheMouseEvent
ولي در برنامه من خطايي كه در تصوير ضميمه آمده است ايجاد مي شود.
قبلا از راهنمايي شما متشكرم

----------


## Dr.Bronx

ولی من هر چی توی این پروژه می گردم نمی تونم بفهمم چطور Title های Flex رو تغییر میدید
مثلا توی DB نوشتیم Name حالا اینجا بنویسیم ( نام ) 
اگه در مورد این هم توضیح بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## tdodangeh

کاربر Success وقتی شما usercontrol را به برنامه خودتون اضافه می کنید باید ماژول Mod1 را هم اضافه کنید

----------


## sahel65

سلام دوستان،
میشه در مورد usercontrol یه توضیحی بدید؟ چون من هرچی به پروژه نگاه می کنم مورد کاربرد اون رو در برنامه ندیدم! اگه امکانش هست یه توضیحی در این مورد بدید. با تشکر

----------


## Yegsm@yahoo.com

سلام.میشه سورس کامل برنامه دفترچه تلفن به زبان #Cرو واسه من بفرستین.

----------


## مهدي اسكندري

سلام دوست عزيز
جهت ساخت setup يك برنامه نرم افزارهاي ساخت setup وجود دارد كه شما ميتوانيد استفاده كنيد

----------


## مهدي اسكندري

سلام دوست عزيز 
نرم افزارهاي نصب setup وجود دارد

----------


## paysokhan

> اینم سورس کامل 
> یک Setup جهت نصب فایلهای مورد نیاز
> 
> 
> دانلود فایل Setup
> 
> *فایل کمکی* http://www.4shared.com/file/70491217...ce2/setup.html


 
دوست عزیز دیگر این فایلهایی که شما معرفی کرده اید از کار افتاده و دانلود نمی شوند

----------


## hamedMohammad

> دوست عزیز شما باید پک کامل این ابزارو نصب کنید
> http://rapidshare.com/files/10017267..._2008_v1.0.rar


سلام دوست عزیز 

موقع دانلود میگه :
*Error*

  You want to download the following file: http://rapidshare.com/files/10017267..._2008_v1.0.rar | 76848 KB
*We regret that currently we have no available slots for free users. Unfortunately you will have to wait 2 minutes, this will allow us to continue to provide our service to our Premium users. Afterwards it will be checked again if you can access the file. If you do not want to wait that long, become Premium member*

چکار کنم ؟ 
لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام

_\بابت برنامه ممنون ، برنامه جالب و قشنگیه/_

این برنامتون چند تا اشکال *کوچیک* داره : ( اخیرا برنامه رو دانلود کردم ) 

1- اگه تو قسمت ثبت عکس، نام و نام خانوادگی شخص مورد نظر نوشته نشه با پیغام زیر مواجه میشید. 


 
که در قسمت دکمه ذخیره این کد را باید اضافه کنید . 


اشکال بعدی در بخش های حذف و ویرایش شخص مورد نظر که اگر سطر گریدمون خالی باشه و دکمه حذف یا ویرایش رو بزنیم با خطای زیر مواجه می شیم . 



و برای رفع این خطا هم بهتره این شرط رو اضافه کنید.

----------


## Success

سلام آقا مهرداد
ممنون از برنامه خوبتون. در ارتباط با كنترلهاي toolbar استفاده شده در برنامه شما مي خواستم بدونم كه چطور مي تونم مثلا يكي از آنها را Disable كنم. مثلا كنترل ويرايش مشخصات در Toolbar را غير فعال كنم. (خاكستري رنگ) درضمن من به سايت codejock هم مراجعه كردم ولي آنجا آنقدر مطلب هست كه نتونستم جواب سوالم را پيدا كنم. اگر لطف كنيد و راهنمايي كنيد كه در اون سايت به كدام قسمت مراجعه كنم ممنون مي شم.

با تشكر

----------


## azv_2008

لینک نصب برنامه از کار افتاده دوستان هم بهش اشاره کردند لطفاً اصلاح کنید .

----------


## ramin_king

سلام 
با تشکر از همه دوستان
من یه مشکل دارم اونم اینکه وقتی برنامه رو توی محیط ویژوال Run میکنم با اشکال مواجه میشم یعنی با شکل شماره 1
وقتی هم که ok میکنم با شکل شماره 2 میشه راهنمایی کنین چیکار کنم
ممنون
موفق باشین
شکل 1
http://scorpio007.persiangig.com/ima.../untitled1.JPG
شکل 2 
http://scorpio007.persiangig.com/ima.../untitled2.JPG

----------


## mpmsoft

باید فایل Setup رو دریافت کنی و بعد نصب کنی تا کد باز بشه

یک بیشتر دقت کن

----------


## ramin_king

> باید فایل Setup رو دریافت کنی و بعد نصب کنی تا کد باز بشه
> 
> یک بیشتر دقت کن


سلام
از راهنمایی شما ممنونم
فایل setup رو نصب کردم اما حالا با این مشکل روبرو شدم :
http://scorpio007.persiangig.com/ima.../untitled1.JPG
و
http://scorpio007.persiangig.com/ima.../untitled2.JPG
و اینکه چطور در قسمت استاتوس بار اینارو قرار دادین من متوجه نشدم آخه منم میخوام تو برنامم اینکارو بکنم اما متوجه نشدم شما چطوری اسمتونو گذاشتین اونجا چون توقسمت کدها اسمتون نبود تو عکس نشون دادم اون قسمت رو
http://scorpio007.persiangig.com/ima...ok/status2.JPG
راستی اون اشکالاتی که خانم وطن دوست هم اشاره کردن هست توی پستس که ایشون گذاشتن مشخص نیست چی رو باید اضافه کرد آخه عکساش باز نمیشه اگه جای دیگه آپلود کنین یا بگین ممنون میشم
شرمنده اینهمه سوال میکنم آخه ما تازه کاریم 
میشه راهنمایی کنین ممنون
موفق باشین

----------


## ramin_king

سلام
ظاهرا دوستان سرشون شلوغه
میشه لطفا جواب سوالایه پست قبل رو بگین
ممنون
موفق باشین

----------


## nima_8m

من از نویسنده این برنامه خواهش میکنم که ارورهای برنامش و رفع کنه و بعد دوباره واسه دانلود آپ کنه 
من 13صفحه از ایرادا را و خوندم و نگارنده حتما به ایرادها پی برده پس اگه کارخودشون باشه که انشا ا.. هست ایرادا رو بر طرف میکنه و دوباره آپ میکنه 
من این پست و تازه پیدا کردم
ممنون
در ضمن اگه از ابزارهای خصوصی استفاده میکنید توپوشه جداگانه همراه پروژه آپ کنید تا این مشکلات پیش نیاد

----------


## mpmsoft

این سورس کد فقط جنبه آموزشی داره
و اگر ایرادی هست می تونید خودتون برطرف کنید

----------


## soheilbehro

من از آقاب mpmsoft خواهش می کنم فایل setup رو در یه جایی غیر از رپید شیر بگذاره اون یکی لینک کمکی هم کار نمی کنه

----------


## nima_8m

دوستان عزیز بخصوص نگارنده برنامه من لینک دانلود برنامه رو ندارم نمیدونم چرا اگه کسی داره لطفا آپ کنه و ما هم از جنبه های آموزشی استفاده کنیم ممنونم

----------


## barname_majid

سلام : 
فايل setup دفتر تلفن دانلود نميشه لطفا چكش كنيد جناب خانباني

----------


## MR.Abed

> این سورس کد فقط جنبه آموزشی داره
> و اگر ایرادی هست می تونید خودتون برطرف کنید


با سلام 
از برنامه ای که Upload کردی تشکر میکنم اما متاسفانه فایل Setup  دانلود نمی شود و همیشه Error   میگیرد
اگر لطف کنید فایل setup را در همین سایت Upload کنید 
باتشکر و احترام

----------


## sat4iran

من نیاز به کمک فوری دارم...
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=188684 مطلب در این تاپیک هست!

----------


## mpmsoft

لینک کمکی اضافه شد در پست اول

----------


## nima_8m

> لینک کمکی اضافه شد در پست اول


قابلتوجه دوستان لینک کاملا سالمه
بعد از نصب مشکل چنیدن ماهه من با کریستال ریپورت حل شد
کاش میشد ocx و dll های این پکیج و تو یه فایل زیپ جهت استفاده در برناه های دیگه داشتیم
میشه؟
پاسخ با مدیر محترم

----------


## shahmahi

سلام

جناب mpmsoft لطفا به پیامهای خصوصی هم یک نگاهی بندازید.

میشه بگین این کد مربوط به چی هستش  و چرا وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم  به این کد گیر میده و اجرا نمیشه ؟
Private Sub TTab_SelectedChanged(ByVal Item As Payam_SuiteControls.ITabControlItem)
ShowGrid GetTabChanged(Item.Index)

End Sub

----------


## mpmsoft

> میشه بگین این کد مربوط به چی هستش و چرا وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم به این کد گیر میده و اجرا نمیشه ؟


زمانی که کاربر برای مثال در تب حروف  آ   باشد و یک شخص جدید ثبت کند گرید اصلی یکبار رفرش می شه بر حسب حرف آ

----------


## shahmahi

ممنون از توضیحاتت 

حالا میشه بگی اون کلاس(AutoComplete) که تو برنامه استفاد کردی به چه درد میخوره و چه استفاده ای داره ؟ چون توی برنامه حسابداری پارسیان هم استفاده کرده بودی .

 بعد یک سوال دیگه چطوری میتونم ردیفهای vs رو یکی در میون رنگشو عوض کنم؟ امتحان کردم نشد .

----------


## mpmsoft

> حالا میشه بگی اون کلاس(AutoComplete) که تو برنامه استفاد کردی به چه درد میخوره و چه استفاده ای داره ؟ چون توی برنامه حسابداری پارسیان هم استفاده کرده بودی


توسط این کلاس می تونید زمانی که کاربر درون TextBox درحال تایپ کردن باشه بصورت اتومات مورد مشابه نمایش داده می شه




> چطوری میتونم ردیفهای vs رو یکی در میون رنگشو عوض کنم؟ امتحان کردم نشد .


توسط پروپرتی AlternateColor

----------


## shahmahi

سلام

شما توی برنامتون از این کلاس چطوری استفاده کردید و در کدوم قسمت، که بشه کاربردش رو دید .
ممنون میشم توضیح بدی .

----------


## mostafa_bahar

سلام وقتی از codejocke برنامه می خوام استفاده کنم خطا می ده دلیلش چیه

----------


## mpmsoft

باید نسخه اصل این ابزار را تهیه کنید
پیغامی که بهتون می ده کاملا واضحه

----------


## hamed_vb

:قلب: دوست عزيز سلام اگر ميشه ActivaX هاش رو هم بگزارين تا بتونيم از برنامه بطور كامل ديدن كنيم

----------


## mabbasimehr

سلام 
با تشکر
اگر بخواهیم فیلذ جدید هم به database و هم به جدول اضافه کنیم
چه باید بکنیم
اگر می گید با MemberList باید انجام بدیم
من هرکاری باید می کردم در crystal report نشد
در ضمن password  را قبول نکرد
ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ali reza mansoori 2

برنامه را بدون اشکال نصب و اجرا کردم
برنامه از نظر استفاده از کامپونتها خیلی عالیه دستت در نکنه
اگه بازم از این برنامه ها داری بزار برای الگو گرفتن خیلی خوبه

----------


## ali190

با سلام
من ستاپ برنامه رو از سایت رپیدشیر گرفتم
یک ستاپ که آدرس پیشفرض نصبش بر روی D:\Harris هستش
ولی زمانیکه نرم افزار نصب شد هیچ چیزی توی اون پوشه نیستش.
باید چیکار کنم
کجا نصب میشه؟
میشه راهنمایی کنید
ممنون

----------


## saeed_r67

سلام-
چرا وقتی یه سورس می زارین ، این قدر می پیچینش.توی فیل کامل بزارین دیگه
اون ست آپتون هم که تو شاخه های c می ریزه که کسی نبینه.این اسمش دیگه سورس گذاشتن برای استفاده همه نیست.

----------


## mpmsoft

> چرا وقتی یه سورس می زارین ، این قدر می پیچینش.توی فیل کامل بزارین دیگه
> اون ست آپتون هم که تو شاخه های c می ریزه که کسی نبینه.این اسمش دیگه سورس گذاشتن برای استفاده همه نیست.


دوست عزیز اگر یکم فکر می کردی می تونستی از لیست کامپوننتهای پروژه ببینی چه activex هایی به پروژه اضافه شده

اگر setup نمی دادم که اشخاصی مثل شما نمی تونستند کد رو باز کنند و اجرا کنند

----------


## amin khorsand

تشكر ولي براي اينكه بچها به مشكل نخورن فايل exe را به textتغير داده بعد آپلود كنيد

----------


## 30yamand

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> 
> موقع دانلود میگه :
> *Error*
> 
> You want to download the following file: http://rapidshare.com/files/10017267..._2008_v1.0.rar | 76848 KB
> *We regret that currently we have no available slots for free users. Unfortunately you will have to wait 2 minutes, this will allow us to continue to provide our service to our Premium users. Afterwards it will be checked again if you can access the file. If you do not want to wait that long, become Premium member*
> 
> چکار کنم ؟ 
> لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید


دوست عزیز این ارور مربوط به محدودیت برای دانلود رایگان میباشد که میگه شما باید بعد از 2 دقیقه دیگر شروع به دانلود کنید

----------


## 30yamand

> اینم سورس کامل 
> یک Setup جهت نصب فایلهای مورد نیاز
> 
> 
> دانلود فایل Setup
> 
> لینک کمکی Setup
> 
> *فایل کمکی* http://www.4shared.com/file/70491217...ce2/setup.html


آقا دستت درد نکنه برنامه ات عالی بود فقط اگه بتونی یه دستی روش بکشی که بتونیم از مشخصات افراد پرینت بگیریم خیلی بهتر میشد.

----------


## mpmsoft

> آقا دستت درد نکنه برنامه ات عالی بود فقط اگه بتونی یه دستی روش بکشی که بتونیم از مشخصات افراد پرینت بگیریم خیلی بهتر میشد.


گزینه چاپ داره دوست عزیز با کریستال

----------


## kooroush

وقتی ستاپ رو دارم دانلود می کنم تا 25 درصد میره یهو ارور میده !
اگه یکجا دیگه آپلود کنین منون می شم !

----------


## azv_2008

فایل ستاپ مشکل داره هر سه لینک حذف شدند و نمی شه دانلود کرد لطفاً ضمیمه تاپیک کنید تا براحتی بتونیم دانلود کنیم

----------


## Masoudse7en

منم نصب کرد و همه کار هارو انجام دادم ولی بازم اجرا نمیشه

regsvr32 "c:\Shamsi.dll"

----------


## Masoudse7en

> آقا دستت درد نکنه برنامه ات عالی بود فقط اگه بتونی یه دستی روش بکشی که بتونیم از مشخصات افراد پرینت بگیریم خیلی بهتر میشد.


این کار دیگه خودت انجام بده دیگه اقا این همه زحمت کشیده این یه موردو دیگه پایه خودمون

----------


## night_secret

خیلی ممنون برنامه ی جالبی بود

----------


## Mr.Dead

لینک دانلود مشکل داره دانلود نمیشه.
لطفا یه لینک جدید بذارید.

----------


## msnooran

شما خودت نارحت نکن دوست من بعضی از این دوستان اصلا نمیدونن کامپیوتر چیه 
سورس شما بسیار عالی و کارا و بدرد بخور بود با تشکر بسیار فراوان

----------


## taha_nadri

دوستان عزيز سلام و خسته نباشيد 
يه مشكلي كه براي من پيش امده در مورد باز كردن reportهست من با برنامه quick Crystal reportفايل MemberList.rpt رو زمانيكه مي خواهم باز كنم از من پسورد مي خواد براي لوگين شدن به ديتا بيس 
001.jpg
زمانيكه پسورد رو ميزنم barnamenevis
مدام Error
002.jpg

ممنون ميشم اكر منو راهنمايي كنيد با تشكر

----------


## taha_nadri

دوستان عزيز كسي نبود منو راهنمائي كنه

----------


## bkalantar

سلام عزیزان
لطفا یکبار دیگه لینک ها رو چک کنید ظاهرا حذف شده
با سپاس فراوان

از دوستانی که فایل Setup رد دانلود کردن خواهش میکنم مجددا فایل رو آپلود کنند متشکرم

----------


## bkalantar

سلام 
اگه کسی برنامه رو داره مجددا آپلود کنه متشکرم

----------


## mostafag

سلام
آقای mpmsoft از برنامه عالیتون تشکر میکنم.
من وقتی فایل ستاپ رو اجرا میکنم مسیر پیشفرض D:\Harris هست اما وقتی نصب میکنه هیچی اونجا نمیریزه انگار که هیچی نصب نشده!!
میشه بگید باید چیکار کنم!!

----------


## irprogramming

> سلام
> آقای mpmsoft از برنامه عالیتون تشکر میکنم.
> من وقتی فایل ستاپ رو اجرا میکنم مسیر پیشفرض D:\Harris هست اما وقتی نصب میکنه هیچی اونجا نمیریزه انگار که هیچی نصب نشده!!
> میشه بگید باید چیکار کنم!!


مشکل منم همینه دوستان به داد برسید .... :گریه:

----------


## bkalantar

> سلام عزیزان
> لطفا یکبار دیگه لینک ها رو چک کنید ظاهرا حذف شده
> با سپاس فراوان
> 
> از دوستانی که فایل Setup رد دانلود کردن خواهش میکنم مجددا فایل رو آپلود کنند متشکرم


 
واقعا کسی نیست کمک کنه ؟؟؟؟؟
 :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## abas1388

با سلام
ضمن تشکر فراوان از جناب mpmsoftعزیز بخاطر ارائه این نمونه جذاب و قشنگشان از دوستان عزیزی که با این نمونه کار کرده انده بخصوص با ابزار vsflexgrid8 آن ، استدعادارم بنده را در خصوص سوالات زیر راهنمائی فرمایند:
1- درنمونه ارائه شده متوجه نشدم که عنوان ستون های vsflexgrid8 مثل گروه نام نام خانوادگی ..... چگونه باید تغییر داد؟
2- میخواهم در فایل نمونه ضمیمه (search1) بجای DataGrid1 از vsflexgrid8 استفاده کنم ، آیا این امکان برای دوستان وجود دارد که زحمت این کار را بکشند؟ 
باتشکر

----------


## returnx

> 1- درنمونه ارائه شده متوجه نشدم که عنوان ستون های vsflexgrid8 مثل گروه نام نام خانوادگی ..... چگونه باید تغییر داد؟


از  خاصیت TextMatrix استفاده کنید...
موفق باشید.../

----------


## abas1388

> از خاصیت TextMatrix استفاده کنید...
> موفق باشید.../


با سلام و عرض تشکر
در این نمونه (دفترچه تلفن) از خاصیت TextMatrix  استفاده نشده ولی عنوان ستون ها بصورت فارسی است (بدون استفاده از خاصیت TextMatrix ) اینکار به چه صورتی انجام شده ؟ 
باتشکر

----------


## returnx

> در این نمونه (دفترچه تلفن) از خاصیت TextMatrix استفاده نشده ولی عنوان ستون ها بصورت فارسی است (بدون استفاده از خاصیت TextMatrix ) اینکار به چه صورتی انجام شده ؟


من این نمونه رو دانلود نکردم که ببینم که جناب mpmsoft با چه روشی اینکارو انجام دادن ، ولی من تو برنامه هام از خاصیت textmatrix استفاده میکنم و جواب هم میده...
موفق باشید.../

----------


## returnx

اگه پست های قبلی رو به دقت میخوندید جواب سوالتون رو خود جناب mpmsoft دادخ بودند ایشون گفتن که اگه Pack کامل مجموعه Component One رو نصب کنید گزینه ی Formatting String بدون مشکل کار خواهد کرد که یک لینکی هم برای دانلود مجموعه کاملش گذاشته بودند که براتون میزارم ، البته 73 MB هست که من عطاش به لقاش بخشیدم و ترجیح میدم از همون TextMatrix استفاده کنم...
لینک دانلود:
https://rs270cg.rapidshare.com/#!dow...6DCFF73B237A98

----------


## gonbady

سلام لینک دانلود کارنمیکنه نمیشه از طریق مستقیم برام لینک دانلود بزارید.

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام علیکم

بیا داداش اینم لینک دانلود

*دانلود*



من برنامه ستاب رو نصب کردم اما وقتی اجرا میکنم ارور زیر رو میده :
Snap_2012.01.20_21h02m22s_022.png

----------


## mahsarahimi

salam.file hai ke gozashtid dige mojod nist man nemitonam dastresi peida konam!

----------


## nasirm

سلام دوست عزیز فایل setup دانلود نمیشه و سورس کد هم برای اجرا چند تا کامپوننت می خواد که تو پوشه ها نیست اگه میشه لطف کن بگو چیکار کنم ممنون

----------


## tdodangeh

اين برنامه تو ويندوز 7 خطا مي ده، كسي مي تونه كمك كنه

----------


## محسن واژدی

> اين برنامه تو ويندوز 7 خطا مي ده، كسي مي تونه كمك كنه


سلام چه خطایی میده، متن/تصویر خطا را هم ضمیمه کنید

----------


## tdodangeh

پيغام خطاي
runtime error

program: c:\program files\microsoft visual studio\VB98\vb6.exe
abnormal program termination
مربوط به كامپوننت هاي commandbar و ttabcontrol هست كه در برنامه استفاده شده، كسي اين برنامه رو داخل ويندوز 7 اجرا كرده؟

----------


## barrai

تو ایمپورت فرم ها ارور زیر میاد 
error.jpg

----------

